# How to aim at the target with TTF



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Many rookies asked about the targeting skill again and again.Well,it's difficult to explain by words,but easier to understand through a photo.So when we shoot with an TTF frame,first of all, do find the center line of the band set, then the aiming point will be above the center line, especially the target is within 50 meters.When the target is over 50 meters away, forget it,it depends on your luck,lol.





  








IMG 20180424 181519




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Apr 24, 2018




Many rookies asked about the targeting skill again and again.Well,it's difficult to explain by...









  








IMG 20180419 115541




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Apr 24, 2018




GZK Crazy Power TTF PLUS With No-tie Attachment Device, Innovative Design.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

At 50 meters the only feasible target i can hit is the air.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Just saw this one on Face Book. As well as several other recent posts. By the time I've quickly gone through FB I've seen a lot of what is or will be on the forum.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Just saw this one on Face Book. As well as several other recent posts. By the time I've quickly gone through FB I've seen a lot of what is or will be on the forum.


That's why I quit Facebook for the most part, much easier to communicate on here and I don't have to deal with double posts ad much.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Like it - use the sun as a target.

In my opinion the reason why Facebook is amazing is exactly why its not great for a forum. Post 'fade out' etc. If you are after something specific you've seen. Then some vendors use FB only but not as a shop so need to be constantly checking in to find out when and what stock they carry. Snore - I really couldn't be that bothered - just read and buy elsewhere. Seems the FB approach has become extremely blurred in the last year or two.. could it be the slippery slope to the end...


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

For me, if the target is more than 25 meters away, "forget it"!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Here's a photo set of various distances from my indoor catch box. First photo illustrates the small size of the spinner, approximately the same size as the kill zone on small game. The next three pictures are from 5, 10, and 15 m from the catch box. This is why I restrict my shooting to 12 m max. hunting distance. If the stars align, I can put 4 out of 10 on the spinner at 15 m. However thats indoors in calm conditions & is thus unacceptable to me for ethical hunting.

Very little is impossible, but when I hear of shots made out past 30m well... my BS detector gets a little red and blinky. 






























Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is an original video made over seven years ago that explains it very well by one of the best . If your a new shooter watch all of Bill Hays videos .


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Here’s an old diagram made a long time ago before flat bands were popular. Exact same concept. Great way to aim accurately.


----------

